# Forgot to take cyclogest last night



## jakesmum (Feb 10, 2007)

Hi, I'm really panicing, I'm 5w pregnant today and taking cyclogest every night.  I woke up this morning and realised I forgot to take it last night.  I've used one this morning, but I'm really worried that this is going to make me miscarry.  Would you please give me some advice. 

Thank you.


----------



## mazv (Jul 31, 2006)

Hi Jakesmum,

Evidence for continuing use of progesterone support through first trimester is not overwhelming. It doesn't do any harm though so it is often continued. Some clinics give it and some don't   Mine don't and I stopped them 2 days after my BFP.

God forbid, but if the worst did happen then it has would have nothing to do with missing 1 Cylogest. Please try not to worry and relax     (stressing is worse for you!)

All the best for a happy, healthy and stress free pregnancy   

Maz x


----------

